# Waiting on Jazzy (My first Kidding Her Third)



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

In Feb. I bought 2 Saanen cross does. One aborted within 2 weeks of having her. Jazzy is still pregnant. The lady I got them from didn't keep records. Jazzy was in with a Nubian Buck from Dec19-Jan13 then in with a LaMancha from Jan13-Feb1. I think she bred with the Nubian just by her size, her symptoms and she wasn't 'interested' in the LaMancha. According to my dates she is due anywhere from May12 (day 145 from earliest possible breeding) to June 16 (day155 from latest possible breeding)  

Well if I had to judge I would say that Jazzy will go this weekend just from the way she's acting today . The only real sign is the star gazer look. She looks 'tired' and 'zoned out'. She's been pawing making a nest for the last week or so. This is her 3rd freshening but my first. I'm a new be and get crazy about animals in labor some day I'll be a midwife:dance: but until then I'll be content helping my animals . 

I've taken pics today. Her pooch isn't overly swollen or puffy BUT I have checked her about 4 times a day for the past month. Her udder has filled in the last 2 weeks. She dropped 2 weeks ago from this last Wednesday and her ligs are gone on one side and there is a hint on the other side. Her ligs. have been that way for 5 days now. Like I said the only 'sign' that convinces me is the 'star gazer, lazy, didn't get enough sleep last night, zoned out' look she has today. She's still eating, is laying down away from the other 2 but that might just be in order to get in the shade. She goes over to the water bucket and hangs her head but doesn't drink just 'zones' out. 

I went crazy posting pics  and would love some opinions  Do you think I'm right that she could go this weekend? Or wishful thinking?

Notice her ligs and how deep my fingers are I feel like I could grab around her tail.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I also wanted to mention...she's had her tail to the side all day. The only time she lifts it is to go to the bathroom and that's straight up otherwise it looks the way it does in the second pic off to the side.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I just checked her ligs again and they are gone. Only time will tell


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

How's she doing this morning? I can see how she's dropped, hollow sides, she's loosing her "waist". Hope she's had them by now. Good luck!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I kept the baby monitor on all night and continued to check on her. Her ligs were back this morning. Other than the ligs being back that's the only thing that's changed 

It's frustrating not having a due date. I just keep watching her. I have her pen right out my kitchen window so I can keep a close eye on her. I can't imagine she'll be able to wait 2 more weeks but she might just to keep me guessing. She likes all the treats and attention she gets. I would imagine she'll drag it out as long as possible. She likes being the 'star of the show'


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

I feel your pain. I hope I never have a prego that I don't have at least a about date. Good luck! Maybe we should tell them they are in a race : )


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Newbie said:


> I feel your pain. I hope I never have a prego that I don't have at least a about date. Good luck! Maybe we should tell them they are in a race : )


If you think that will work I'm all for it!!!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I was thinking...maybe it's a good thing she hasn't kidded yet. The longer she holds them in the bigger she gets and the better chance of twins right? She has only ever kidded a single. 

PLEASE Lord have her have twins!!!! I'd be happy with a buck and a doe I don't even want to consider the possibility of twin does cz I don't want to be disappointed! 

Anyone have a guess? Twins or a single? She looks HUGE to me.

Also I heard that if they're malnourished when they're bred that decreases their chances of having multiples. I think she was underfed when we got her just because the lady we got her from said a 750lb bale of hay would easily last us a year! It's been 4 months feeding 2 goats and we're having to buy another bale.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, I know for sure that flushing (feeding a lot of grain) them before they breed helps them to produce more eggs, so I assume that being malnourished would have the opposite effect. But by all means, it is possible for anything to happen. Our very very conditioned large Boer only had a single, and our underweight little Boer had ginormous twins. It just all goes back to what happened when she was bred, and how the outcome will be. It is what it is 

I am predicting Buck/Doe twins. (She totally could have twin does, that was just my prediction. Now imagine _triplet does.... _:kidred: :kidred: :kidred

ETA- Time prediction is 4 days, on Wednesday the 39th. Around 7 o' clock.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

We have buttery discharge!!!!! YAY!!! I think I'm staying home from church tonight just because I'll be to distracted during church  I don't think she'll kid today I'm sure it will still be awhile but I'll be filled with 'what if's' at church.

SO any ideas on how long? a week two weeks? 2 hours!?!?!?!


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey progress... Could you have your doe call my doe and tell her how this is done!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

She still has her ligs on one side! Looks like I'll be keeping the baby monitor on again tonight and doing barn checks periodically :sleeping::coffee2:


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

So I put Jaz up on the milking stand every night to get her accustom to being up there and having her teets messed with and also to give her her grain. Anyways I always check her ligs, her udder and her vulva I also bump the kids every time and feel for movement. Tonight I bumped her 5 different times and couldn't feel any movement under or on her side. That's NEVER happened before! She still has faint ligs on both sides but I have to 'dig' to find them. So here's hopin!


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Anything?


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

NOPE!!! Jazzy is happy and content eating leaves off the elm tree today. I did 3 barn checks in the middle of the night and kept the baby monitor on. I HATE NOT HAVING A DUE DATE!!!! I really don't think it will be more than 2 weeks but really only time will tell. I'm keeping very detailed records this time so I can refer back to them next kidding season 

What about for you? Has your doe kidded yet? What was her name again?


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Addison and no. She is or running around eating everything in sight . She needs to hurry. We are going out of town next week for five days. Guess since I just wrote that down I now know when she will kid. Haha. I hope not! I certainly will never do this no due date thing again. Although I had no idea she was prego when I got her.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

When we got Jasmine it was Feb 1 and she had been with two different bucks 1st a Nubian then a LaMancha (O he was homely!) from Dec19-Feb1. The previous owner never told me about the Nubian buck she was with for 3weeks bcz she didn't think he bred anyone. I found out about him when she started developing an udder 5 weeks early. SO I was pretty clueless about Jazzy's history and honestly still am. All I know for sure was that when we first got her you couldn't look at her without her running to the opposite side of the pen and now she comes to us cautiously but it's progress.

I really think she'll make a great mom and HOPEFULLY give us a gallon of milk a day! We go through about a gallon and a half a day! 

Man I hope Addison kids soon! When one goes the other will follow and we'll both be on here sharing pics of our twins! She really is a pretty doe. I like Saanen's Jazzy's half Saanen half Nubian.

I am spent from not getting a full nights sleep for the last week and I know I'll be repeating that tonight up until she kids. I'm going to go do a barn check than take a cold bath!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's hoping you get two doelings!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have two questions. 

Should I be able to get milk from her by now? Is it just hormones that makes her udder enlarge or is it actual milk? Are goats like humans in that respect? 

My other question. I bumped the kids last night and still didn't feel any movement. I haven't felt them move since Friday evening. Should I be concerned? Are they like human babies in that they settle down because of restricted space?


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

We have more buttery discharge today. Not getting excited though :shrug:since she's still as calm as ever. Her tail head is straight with her back (___) Anyways just wanted to give that update 

For a buck and a doe we're naming them Hansel & Grettel
For twin girls Briar Rose & Snow White

Haven't considered triplet names


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here are Jazzy's pics from today. She was a pill getting her pics. done today but that's nothing new 

In the last shot of her udder do you think her legs look posty? Wishful thinking?


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

I wish I could tell by the udder but Addison's is much bigger and she has had no discharge since the white discharge four weeks ago. I'm not sure the udder is the way to judge?!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here are a few more pics. Just to pass the time.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Yay pics. I love pics. Hey Addison and jazzy look alike. Little buggers!!!


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

No news today?


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nothin! Anything new with Addison?


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Jaz is still very pregnant. Nothing new to report. I'll take some more pics later today


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Addison too. More pictures yay! You know I like pictures!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That's weird... she looked posty in the last pic!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> That's weird... she looked posty in the last pic!


See I thought so too! I'm glad to find someone who agrees with me 
I can still pinch skin on her udder to my first knuckle on my thumb which is about an inch. I feel clueless. The longer she's pregnant the bigger she gets which makes me even more hopeful that it will be multiples. My only comfort as I wait


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Pics from today*

Here she is


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I heard someone say sometime... every day that goes by means it is one day closer.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I went out to take feed and check on Jaz and this is what I found more buttery colored discharge. Her bag has filled a little more I can only pinch a half inch now. I can still feel her ligs too. And when I went to give my goats their goat cookies (banana peels, apples and raisins) she wouldn't come to the fence. She hung out in the back away from everyone. I threw the goat cookies to her and she ate happily.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Soon.  That's the mucous plug!


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Come on jazzy!!!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Soon.  That's the mucous plug!


You get asked this question all the time I'm sure and I know there's not a definite answerbut How Soon? I was going to go to the grocery store for a few things also the library and take my kids to the park. I'd be gone 3-4 hours If I have time I want to go. Friends and family think I'm nuts "No I can't come to Sunday dinner." "I don't know if I'll attend the baby shower."

You know the song 'Waiting on a Woman' By Brad Paisley I'm changing the lyrics to 'Waiting on a Goat'


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Newbie said:


> Yay pics. I love pics. Hey Addison and jazzy look alike. Little buggers!!!


Jazzy is 1/2 Saanen 1/2 Nubian. Addison looks like she has some Saanen. I think Jazzy bred with a Nubian buck rather than the LaMancha she was with. I am HOPING for some color. All three of my goats are white even my buck SamWise  I'll take spots of any color I just can't wait to meet these little does! (If I call them does enough MAYBE it'll come true)


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

How long, like you said, is different with every goat. Although, since she has had a somewhat major difference in her attitude, it should be fairly soon, _maybe_ in those 3-4 hours.. I can't promise you she will kid then, of course, but I would stay home.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> How long, like you said, is different with every goat. Although, since she has had a somewhat major difference in her attitude, it should be fairly soon, _maybe_ in those 3-4 hours.. I can't promise you she will kid then, of course, but I would stay home.


Thank you that's all I was wanting a what would you do kind of answer. I'll stay home and wait...


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

If I would have every time I thought she was gonna have them my human kids would have no food to eat!! Just sayin


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

More Discharge and no ligs on one side and faint ligs on the other. I HAVE to go figure out what's for dinner


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

I want pictures!! I have to work tonight but I will check as soon as I get off to check on her!! Good luck I hope it happens tonight for you!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Well I think we are getting close. How close I really don't know. 

I keep my buck in with my girls since they're both 3yrs and seasonal. I've been watching Jazzy like a hawk today because of all the discharge. I also noticed my buck Samwise was very interested in her rear and so were my 2 dogs. I got her out and put her on the milking stand about 2hrs ago she did fine still had faint ligs and only dried discharge. I put her back in the pen and right away Samwise was trying to mount her. She ran around the pen looking terrified and even turned to head butt him a few times before I was able to get in there get him away from her and get her out. He didn't like that and we squared off in the pen. He let me out without further incident and as soon as my hubby got home he took Samwise to a different pen. 

I read that does release a hormone that smells like a heat cycle when they're getting close. So needless to say I'm glad it's the weekend so that I can maybe get a little sleep during the day while my hubby keeps watch. 

Here's to what hopefully will be an exhausting weekend!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Any news??? Feeling for you as I have a similar waiting situation going on with my does!!! Make sure you have batteries for the camera and take heaps of pics of your beautiful babies when they come so that we can all see


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

What's going on with jazzy?? Any progress??


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Updates!?


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

NOTHING!!!!! No discharge, Bags still the same Babies are moving and she's so calm about it all! I wish I could be! I'm a basket case sitting around waiting on a doe! I've gotten up every 2 hours to check on her for almost 2 weeks! 

On a calmer note Her ligs soften all day to the point where they're non existent then in the morning they're back. Is that normal?

The one thing that calms me is that she can't be pregnant forever "O YES I CAN!!!" Sorry that was Jazzy yelling from her kidding pen  Her absolute last possible day is June 16 (day 160) 
2 WEEKS LEFT!!!!!! :fireworks::fireworks::fireworks::fireworks:


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

The next 5 days are suppose to be cold, grey skies and drizzly. I told my husband I just need to pick the nastiest, coldest, wettest day and that will be when she kids!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She'll probably birth on the 6th or 7th, on her due date or the day after. Keep holding on, Milk Maid  You will be so happy when the babies come that you will forget what she put you through.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

My new philosophy is: A Watched Pot Never Boils SO A Watched Doe Never Kids

If this is true I just need to loose interest and she'll kid


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> She'll probably birth on the 6th or 7th, on her due date or the day after. Keep holding on, Milk Maid  You will be so happy when the babies come that you will forget what she put you through.


The thing is TrinityRanch she lived with 2 different bucks from Dec19-Feb1 the previous owner never saw a breeding date. I assume she bred with the first buck she was in with, her udder development just lined up perfect. She was in with him from Dec19-Jan13 26 days.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

If she was bred on the very LAST day with the first buck, 1/13, then her 150 days is the 12th. Here's hoping that she _was _bred by the first buck!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Jazzy's photo shoot tonight!*

Here are some pics. I took of her tonight. Like I said nothing's changed except that she's continuing to get bigger!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning to all you in Goat Land!!! Still no babies here  My 9yr old daughter went out to feed this morning and check on our girls. She came rushing inside out of breath and said that Jasmine's vulva was LONG & HUGE! and there was a little hole. I grabbed my camera and rushed out to see what I could see. And lo and behold NOTHIN!  I don't know what she saw but when I got there Jazzy's ligs were still there, her vulva was normal size and her bag was still the same. My daughter isn't one to get excitable over nothing (she's not like her mom in that respect  ) I know she saw something the question is what?


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Aww shucks. I hoping for good news!! No kids here either. Now I'm hoping Addison hold them I. There till next week. Here's to hoping!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Newbie said:


> Aww shucks. I hoping for good news!! No kids here either. Now I'm hoping Addison hold them I. There till next week. Here's to hoping!!


When do you get back? I'd love to see more pics of Addison when you get time


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Today is 144 :stars::stars::stars: If the 12th is day 150. Nothing new. She was very restless last night and she's started waddling :ROFL: Other than that nothing


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is really sinking in. She looks to be very happy and content.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I hope she just sneezes really hard and pops those kids out. Crossing my fingers for a quickly approaching labor.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Day 145!!!!!!! We're getting closer everyday!!! For an hour last night she fought with Jen. Jaz didn't want Jenny in the barn with her :think::think:onder:onder:onder:. We have Jen in with her because otherwise she cries but I think we're going to move Jen out. Jaz is dominant and Jen is easy go lucky. Nothing new to report other than that


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

It's been two weeks since she first started losing her mucus plug and a week since I've seen anything. Waiting...Waiting...Waiting...Are we there yet?!?!?!

:hammer::hammer::hair::hair::hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know how you feel. 

Losing her plug, can happen a month or so prior. So you never know.

Her udder really tight?

Happy Kidding


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> I know how you feel.
> 
> Losing her plug, can happen a month or so prior. So you never know.
> 
> ...


It's filled a lot from the first pics I posted but I can still pinch an inch or so still but it's been that way for 2 1/2 weeks or so. :shrug: Is that what I'm suppose to do? Pinch her udder and if I can pinch loose skin than it's not filled? Or am I doing it wrong? 

I have a picture I took pinching her udder. I'll post it as soon as I switch the batteries in my camera.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

K I uploaded 3 picks the first is from 5/24 and the second is from last night. The third is me pinching her udder. I'm not sure if I'm doing it right:shrug: Please LMK


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

These are just the normal pics. Sunken sides, ligs, under the tail and her waist line


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm thinking twins. Boy/girl twins or two bucklings.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone want to guess how much longer by the look of her? I've been thinking twins all along a buck and a doe, Hansel & Grettel


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm going to guess 5 days.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

ogfabby said:


> I'm going to guess 5 days.


That's funny if she bred the last day she was in with the buck than she's due the 12th (150 days) 5 days away!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm going to guess about a week. You are pinching her udder right, she is not full yet. When you can hardly pinch any, if at all, she will be ready.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

More discharge this morning. And it feels like her ligs are gone but her udder still isn't tight and no change in her behavior or any other signs of impending labor. I'll keep watch and update when there's something more.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Lets go jazzy. Give momma some cute little kids to play with!!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Still more discharge. She's had more discharge today than in the 2 previous times. It's on her tail and dried and crusty but what's on her vulva looks like colostrum in the color and stickiness of it (I know that's an odd comparison I just couldn't think of what else to compare it to). We've been trying to clean her up but she's being skittish (nothing new) I can feel the faintest of ligs on one side.

Is it normal for a doe to loose her mucus plug over 3 days with the 3 days being a week or so apart? 

Yesterday evening I swore I saw a contraction only because her knees went weak and she had all 4 legs at odd angles and acted like she was going to try and sit. I know that's how my body reacted when I had a contraction. She was also stretching out her back getting kids into position I guess. 

I'll report again when there's something new


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

The mucous plug can be lost at ANY time at all. Doesn't matter how far apart. What color? Amber or plug?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a doe that has constand discharge for several weeks before kidding and some that I never see discharge from at all. I don't really pay any mind to it unless its bloody (scary) or amber (yay! We are close). I hope she goes soon! I want to see the little one(s)!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> The mucous plug can be lost at ANY time at all. Doesn't matter how far apart. What color? Amber or plug?


It's hard to tell because it's dried. I think it was the plug but the little bit that was still wet on her vulva looked darker,not the creamy white butter color from earlier pics I've posted it looked more sticky and darker like...colostrum. Probably just wishful thinking. Ligs are the same so is her udder so we're still a long ways off.

I took pics today you can see the dried goo and how deep her ligs are.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Her vulva 6/7 
her vulva 6/8

I think it's pinker and puffier also her anus seems to be out more and in line with her vulva but again could just be wishful thinking


----------



## GoatGirlyGirl (Jun 5, 2013)

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> Her vulva 6/7
> her vulva 6/8
> 
> I think it's pinker and puffier also her anus seems to be out more and in line with her vulva but again could just be wishful thinking


Yes, she should be due any day now. The is discharge, amber so she is defiantly close.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Still no kids. I cleaned her up before I went to bed last night. I slept with the monitor on but never heard anything. When I went to feed and check on her this morning she had dried crusty discharge again. When she goes to the bathroom it's one big clump rather than the goat pebbles that she normally has. She's not getting sick is she or is that just like what a preggo woman's body does before she goes into labor? Her udder is still the same. And that's it nothing new to report. Hubby and I are going to town with the kids for lunch at Wendy's.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I would staaaaayyyy....  Clumpy poo can mean that she is close.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Well we went to lunch and were gone 2 hours got home to a still very pregnant Jaz who now has ligs!! She's still having the clumpy poo also.

I know we are super close only because my mom called me obsessive and my hubby said a watch goat never kids. I'm driving everyone around me batty! I told my mom to take a look at TGS and she would see that I'm in good company :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

What a turd she is being! Addison is still hanging in there but my son says he can barely feel ligaments and can only pinch very little of the udder. I may be the only one on here praying that their goat hang on just a little longer. Hopefully jazzy will go a head and kid for you tonight!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I hope so! I haven't been able to feel her ligs for 3 hours and I've been checking every hour. Her utter STILL hasn't filled. She's had a little discharge all day. I'll be sleeping holding the baby monitor to my ear tonight. O the things these does make us do!

I really hope Addison waits for you. She's held them in this long what's ONE more day?!?!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Newbie said:


> What a turd she is being! Addison is still hanging in there but my son says he can barely feel ligaments and can only pinch very little of the udder. I may be the only one on here praying that their goat hang on just a little longer. Hopefully jazzy will go a head and kid for you tonight!!


I know what you mean about praying she doesn't have kids. I pray that every night before I go to bed because I really don't want to get up :ZZZ: Then when I get up and there's nothing I'm disappointed.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Jazzys turn!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I hope so! The heat is bad today 97 with clear skies. I would gladly take those kids from her I remember being pregnant in this kind of heat but I normally had a cool basement to retreat to. 

I checked on her an hour ago and she is pink and puffy maybe ligs but I doubt it but still no change in her utter. I hope she goes this evening because tomorrows high is 99


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

C'mon Jazzy!!!! Let's go!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here are her pictures for today. I keep waiting for her utter to fill and still nothing! How reliable is it in a 3rd time freshener? Are there does that just never fill until they kid no matter how many times they kidded. I am frustrated!!!! I think her utter looks even bigger and tighter but I can still pinch close to an inch maybe a little less if I want to get my hopes up. I am seriously going to pull my hair out then go cry!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just for comparison here are utter pics
5/27
6/2
6/7
Today 6/10


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Getting bigger for sure. My doe loves to play tricks on me while I am waiting. BUT I can always tell the day she is going to kid. She's usually very quiet, and when she is going to kid (always kids at night) she gets VERY vocal that day.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I am learning all her habits and taking meticulous notes. I'm just going to print off this whole thread and pictures and add them to my notes. This has honestly been the best way to keep track on a daily basis what she's doing.

I really think her ligs are gone...but I think they're gone then go back an hour later and have to dig but I find them there faintly so I figure I just missed them. It is discharge more of the buttery creamy white looking stuff. I'm SO sick of seeing buttery discharge I'm ready for some clear or amber! Come on I wanna see some action!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

When I want to see action, I watch other's does kid! I love to watch goat births (very peculiar, I know...). It isn't really the same, but it helps a little 

I hope Jazzy will follow in Addison's steps. C'mon girlie!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I love to, too Trinity! LOL, nothin' betta.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

My son checked Addison at 630 this morning and could barely feel ligaments at the tail head. And could pinch a little bit of the udder. No discharge at all. By 10:00 when my friend stopped by to check her the baby was born and completely dry. Oh and Addison ate all of her grain at 630 this morning too. So she obviously does not play by the rules!!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Congrats on the sneaky but successful delivery! Pics when you can. Pleaseeee!!


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

So how's jazzy this morning??


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

She still has her ligs. and her bag is filling but not full I can pinch 1/2 in rather than an inch a few days ago. She really doesn't look that uncomfortable other than the heat. 

Today's my hubby's b-day so the kids and I are going to finish our b-day shopping. We'll be gone for 2-3 hours. I'm to the point where I just want her to kid I don't have to be there BUT if she has complications I want to help. With how big Addison's boy was obviously they can deliver HUGE kids without any assistance.


----------



## motherhen (May 22, 2013)

I am starting to think that pregnant does prove the saying, "a watched pot never boils". My does have always waited until I am not around to kid. I usually stay close to the barn until I absolutely have to go to town. And of course, I return to a still-wet kid and a placenta being delivered. It is better that way, I guess, but like you, I would want to be there if there was a problem. Good luck. Hoping your doe gives your husband a healthy little birthday gift.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Day 149 is G...O...N...E!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

:lol::wahoo::goattruck::slapfloor::hi5::hammer:arty::welcome:ray:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Doe/buck twins?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Jazzy- Tomorrow is the day! If you drag it out to day 160.....
........
...... well, we will love you anyway, but PLEASE DON'T!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Wait. What. I thought she kidded.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Gosh dang it.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

OH! (I think) We were just happy that she can't drag it out much longer :laugh: I WISH that she would kid......


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Me to TrinityRanch! OwnedByTheGoats I'm sorry to get your hopes up  Jazzy is still very much pregnant and...content . I don't know anymore.

On another sad note fires are raging here close to us. I just got a new doe last week (Alpine 1 yr old FF due 6/23-7/14 Maybelle May for short) and now the small farm I got her from is under the mandatory evacuation and there is fire all around. I've tried to make contact but I'm worried they had a pick up and a 2 horse horse trailer and into those they had to pack 18 goats 1/2 a dozen geese 2 horses, a milk cow and an Angus steer. The fire happened FAST and there was not a lot of time. I'm praying that they all got out okay! She was 'using' my Saanen buck as a trade for May. :worried::mecry::tears:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Then... let's all just pretend that I was dorkily (yes, a word, look in the dictionary.  ) ecstatic that today was.. over?


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Praying every thing is ok!!


----------



## willoughbygoats (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope jazzy has her kids soon I have a boer doe and she has done the same thing her due date is today


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

How is everything?


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Last I heard the fire had burned 7800 acres but that total was over 8 hours ago. I still haven't heard from my acquaintance about how she, her hubby, her animals or my buck are doing. 

Jaz is good. Ligs barely there on one side and gone on the other but that's nothing new :shrug: Bag is full but not tight and no discharge. She is happily content to be pregnant.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Day 150! :baby::baby::kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> Day 150! :baby::baby::kidred::kidred::kidred:


Come on!! Those babies have more room out than in!! Lol


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I thought surely I'd get on here and she would've had them!! Sheesh!! Come on Jazzy!!:baby:


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

This is getting repetitive & boring! 

Been watching goat births on youtube to pass the time and take my mind off my stubborn doe!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> This is getting repetitive & boring!
> 
> Been watching goat births on youtube to pass the time and take my mind off my stubborn doe!


Lol!!!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Talk about boring she has more buttery discharge today. She really needs to learn a new trick


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> Talk about boring she has more buttery discharge today. She really needs to learn a new trick


How about popping out triplets??? I think that'd be a good one!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

If she'd pop out triplets that would be a trick! All this would be worth it! Well...maybe not if they're all bucks. I don't get how she can be so big and content. She is certainly not a drama queen for that I'm grateful. There's nothing worse than a whinny pregnant goat :wink:


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I had mentioned a few days ago that I would check her ligs and think they were gone than find them in an hour so I didn't know if they were ever really gone. 

W...E...L...L...I am POSITIVE her ligs are all gone on both sides! :stars:
I am TRYING to not get excited but her ligs have NEVER felt like that. I know they can come and go they have for the last month or so BUT they have never been this completely gone and on both sides! :leap:

(For those of you reading this Thursday morning then continue reading to find that this was yet again a false alarm I am truly sorry)


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thursday morning? It is Wednesday evening at 5:15 here.... 

COME OOOON JAZZY! It can't be THAT bad to actually give birth! (Of course, what do I even know?)


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Thursday morning? It is Wednesday evening at 5:15 here....
> 
> COME OOOON JAZZY! It can't be THAT bad to actually give birth! (Of course, what do I even know?)


It's 6:15 p.m here I was attempting sarcasm and a little humor. I think I failed


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Ay, I get it now. I'll admit, I'm a bit slow at times.....


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Her photo shoot tonight. Her ligs are still gone so that's 2 hours with them gone! Keep your fingers crossed! More discharge but it's a milky white. Is that still the mucus plug? Her vulva and anus are very swollen and pink.

I'm heading off to the shower. I'll check on her after that and post then


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

4 hours later and her ligs are still gone. I have my alarm set for every 2 hours, and I have my monitor on. Here's hoping!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Either 2 huge buck kids or doe/buck twins.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Her ligs are definatley gone, you can see they are sunken in in pic 2. As for the udder, I don't judge by that, some does bag a month before, some bag the day they kid. I always go by ligs and due date.
Hoping for girls and I hope you buck is fine!

And the white is still the plug


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm hoping for doe buck twins I would be so pleased with that! I'd be pleased with a single doe too! or triplet does Ya as long as there are does involved I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Her ligs are definatley gone, you can see they are sunken in in pic 2. As for the udder, I don't judge by that, some does bag a month before, some bag the day they kid. I always go by ligs and due date.
> Hoping for girls and I hope you buck is fine!
> 
> And the white is still the plug


Thanks I still haven't heard anything but I doubt getting in touch with me is a very high priority with everything else that's going on. 

How long until I can be pretty confident that the ligs aren't coming back and this is the real deal?


----------



## willoughbygoats (Jun 6, 2013)

My doe is doing the same thing so I went out for the night hope when I get home she's had them


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

willoughbygoats said:


> My doe is doing the same thing so I went out for the night hope when I get home she's had them


Let me know! I hope all goes well!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> How long until I can be pretty confident that the ligs aren't coming back and this is the real deal?


Normally the time they are actually gone, they don't come back, and they will kid within 12-24 hours.

Now I have had 1 doe, in all the years I've had goat, lose her ligs 2 weeks before kidding. Just that one doe in over 20 years. Every other doe I have had has kidded withing 24 hours of the ligs going.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I checked on Jasmine all night in 2 hour intervals. Her ligs are still gone! They've been gone almost 14 hours! No discharge or contractions that I can see. Nothing happening other than no ligs 

Anyone want to guess when she'll kid? I say 6 hours from now.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

What can I use in place of dental floss to tie the umbilical cord? I collected all my kidding stuff and come to find out the dental floss I have is mint flavored. I can't use it can I? I have sewing thread would that work?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't see that mint would hurt, lool....but I've used thread too.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Have you checked her? Do we have baby? Come on jazzy!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Newbie said:


> Have you checked her? Do we have baby? Come on jazzy!!


I've checked. No baby still. She's chewing her cud. She hasn't withdrawn from the other girls been vocal, filled her bag, gone off feed or any other classic signs. Maybe this will be her only sign that her ligs are gone. OR maybe labor is just to far out still.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nothing still! She is not distressed she's just chewing her cud with no ligs! I'm thinking it's going to be the longest goat birth in history.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

We are in labor!!!! Jasmine is streaming goo! I'll update when I can BUT I don't want to miss it! Wish me luck! I'm home alone with 5 kids! Hub should be home in the next 3 hours We might have kids by then!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes yes yes!!! :stars:

Best of luck, and all the doeling thoughts I can manage! :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Yay!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:fireworks::stars: :leap: :wahoo: :balloons: :girl::girl::stars::kidred::kidred::fireworks: arty: :fireworks:

Hoping for girls!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Woohoo!!!!!! Come on Jazzy, lets see some babies!!


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Yay!!! Good luck!! I can't wait to see the little cutie(s)


----------



## TwirlAndTweak (May 1, 2013)

Can't wait to find out what she's having! I hope everything goes perfectly AND quickly!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

:kidred::kidred::kidred::greengrin: Good Luck Jazzy and Milkmaid!!!! Thinking pink triplets for ya!:clap::dance::girl::girl::girl::fireworks::stars::drool::wahoo: She sure took her time!


----------



## TwirlAndTweak (May 1, 2013)

Update?


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Hopefully healthy kid pictures soon!! Hope all is going well!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here they are! We had twins!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Ahhh so cute! Manchas! They are precious! Genders?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Ahhh so cute! Manchas! They are precious! Genders?


Both boys! What crappy luck, and she said the first one was stuck! First kidding for her and she had to pull a kid!


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Finally! Yay twins! So happy for you. Now what are you gonna do with all your free time? I only ask because I found myself looking out the window to check Addison only to remember she already had him.lol cute cute cute!!!!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Newbie said:


> Finally! Yay twins! So happy for you. Now what are you gonna do with all your free time? I only ask because I found myself looking out the window to check Addison only to remember she already had him.lol cute cute cute!!!!!


Now I get to do it all over again with May! She's due 6/23-7/14 YAY only a 3 week waiting period!

I'm also milking Jazzy twice a day, wrangling 5 kids and two buck twins! I think life just got a heck of alot busier!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

i guessed two bucks! Yay! Cute, can't believe she was bred to a lamancha. The wait is over.... and she left you with two bucks..

On my first birthing EVER I had to pull a stuck lamb. Thought he was dead and momma wasn't pushing.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

when are you going to start milking her? Since the kids drank from her udder, it is going to be very hard to get them on the bottle.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

So.... Nusaanchas? Event though they are boys, I think they are really cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> when are you going to start milking her? Since the kids drank from her udder, it is going to be very hard to get them on the bottle.


It's actually pretty easy to put kids on a bottle, and vise versa.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I couldn't do it with my kids and heard lots of failure stories about it.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I honestly don't think we're going to bottle feed. If she had had a doe than we would have pulled them all but since they're both bucks :shrug: I milked her tonight. My first time milking EVER! I was slow and awkward and SO pleased with Jaz she was very patient with me. She'd never been milked before and I thought for sure I'd have to hobble her but I didn't. It took me a half hour to milk a cup of milk  but I was getting the hang of it by the end. Give her and I 2 weeks and we'll be pro's just in time to have May kid! Then I'll be rollin in the milk! :fireworks: I will be the milk nazi until their milk is peaking!

OwnedByTheGoats PLEASE guess twin does for may I REALLY don't need any more bucks! I'll hold you personally responsible ::


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> OwnedByTheGoats PLEASE guess twin does for may I REALLY don't need any more bucks! I'll hold you personally responsible ::


Haha, OwnedByTheGoats, you're going to be in sooooo much trouble if she has boys! lol, hope she has girls. :lol:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey! I come on here from taking care of my girlie goats at midnight and I am getting BLAMED.... How dare you! Now guess who is blamed! For I don't know what!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm cursing all of you with BOYS just like my everything cursed me... LOL just kidding. I DID get all boy everything this year, though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I'm cursing all of you with BOYS just like my everything cursed me... LOL just kidding. I DID get all boy everything this year, though.


OH MY GOSH!! I thought you were seriously mad at me!  
lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Good thing my kidding year is over.... can't handle any more bucks, lol  
NEXT year is gonna be the doe year!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, no, not at all! Sorry, can't stop LOLing. LOL

No, no, I was just joking. Read some of my other posts, you will just think, "Oh my gosh, she isn't joking. She is just entirely insane.  ".


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Hey! I come on here from taking care of my girlie goats at midnight and I am getting BLAMED.... How dare you! Now guess who is blamed! For I don't know what!


Oh, goodness, yes. When I saw this one I really thought you were angry! Oh that's funny! SO glad your not mad!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Did I make you a little touchy from my new Alpine topic?? LOL, I actually don't get easily offended. So, you don't have to worry unless I say something. I'm just laughing my overalls off over this in my brain. Not in real life cause that would just be awkward to do right here in front of people... 

You should probably not talk to me right now. Around midnight is when I kinda bounce of the walls.  Heh, "kinda".


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

You guys are crazy 

Luckily, we didn't get triplet boys again this year! It was a doe year, with our triplet doelings!!! Our buck just barely escaped the noose, but eventually redeemed himself...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Quite the understatement, wouldn't you say? LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Did I make you a little touchy from my new Alpine topic?? LOL, I actually don't get easily offended. So, you don't have to worry unless I say something. I'm just laughing my overalls off over this in my brain. Not in real life cause that would just be awkward to do right here in front of people...
> 
> You should probably not talk to me right now. Around midnight is when I kinda bounce of the walls.  Heh, "kinda".


Haha, yes, little jumpy.... I was frightened.... Lol, I'm ok, good to know. I get jumpy around night time too, or when I have sugar. Like a child with red kool aid, I just bounce off the wall with sugar, I never grew out of it. Lol. :ROFL:

I don't get offended easily, but scared easy! :slapfloor:

Thats the hard thing with words, when they are typed, they can seem a billion times harsher than they really are, and it's hard to tell if someones, joking/angry.
Which is why I can sound like a jerk sometimes on the computer.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, I think everyone sounds rude every once in a while. I was like, Oh my gosh! This person has been nice forever, and she turns into THIS?! And then the next post they write is, "I love the world and everything on it" and I'm alright again.

Yes, I think all the new goats are getting me a teensy bit nuts.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh girls... 

:laugh:


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Good thing my kidding year is over.... can't handle any more bucks, lol
> NEXT year is gonna be the doe year!


I hope so.......I would like more does myself!!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow you girls were busy! I was sleeping off my frazzled nerves (more like shredded to pieces rather than frazzled) I was up every couple of hours checking on Jazzy. I was worried that she was still bleeding and straining. I was afraid when I pulled Romulus out that I had tore her or worse!  Her ligs are back and looking content. The boys are beautiful which is surprising since the dad was homely! His owner called him worse believe me! But he was a great buck and did his job well. 

I really hope May gives me a single doeling I'd be happier with more but only if their does. I'll start her thread on the 23rd. It won't be like Jazzy's. Sorry about all the drama! I tend to get...obsessive there's no nice way to put it. My husband was ready to commit me. 

The plus side to all this is that I get milk even with boys! Trying to stay positive and keep my eyes on the prize!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I dug up this pic of the dad. His name is Dennis.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow is all I can say


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a few questions I put Jaz on the milking stand to milk her. 

1) She wouldn't touch her grain. Is that normal? She ate hay and drank water but that's just weird! 

2) How much milk can I take from her but still make sure she has enough for the boys?

3) K last one She's withdrawing from the kids she's hanging out with the other does and leaving the boys in the kidding pen. Normal Not Normal? (I've seen her stand and feed and I'm not concerned that she's not feeding them)


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

He's very cute.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I would not milk her for your own use until she is 2 weeks out from kidding. They can have colostrum for weeks and those kids need as much as she has available.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Also, 3.) I would say not normal.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm milking 6 oz morn and night and freezing it for emergency storage. She was in with the boys locked up in the pen for the morning. She came out and ate hay with the girls even though she had hay in her pen. Then rather than going back in with the boys which is in a different barn she went to the old barn and hung out there. 

What kind of penicillin should I give her? I went in just a little when she was straining and acting like she had more after she delivered the placenta. Also how much should I give?


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> He's very cute.


It depends on who you're asking I guess :slapfloor:


----------

